# Die Mumie: Filmkritik zum ersten Eintrag in Universals Dark Universe



## CarolaHo (8. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die Mumie: Filmkritik zum ersten Eintrag in Universals Dark Universe* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Die Mumie: Filmkritik zum ersten Eintrag in Universals Dark Universe*


----------



## NOT-Meludan (8. Juni 2017)

Also einfach unterhaltsames Popcorn-Kino. Rein in den Film, Hirn aus, berieseln lassen.
Hätte mich auch sehr gewundert, wenn es anders gekommen wäre.
Ich bleibe da Brendan Frasier und seiner Mumie treu, da hatte ich mehr Spaß bei den Filmen.


----------



## steel2000 (8. Juni 2017)

Was den Film betrifft, so werde ich ihn mir vielleicht eines Tages im Fensehen anschauen, weil T. Cruise nicht unbedingt mein Fall ist. Da macht das Warten nichts.
Die Filme mit B.Fraser sind jedoch auch in der Widerholung noch sehenswert: Ein guter Mix aus Spannung und Humor, verfeinert mit einer Prise Grusel. Allerdings bezieht es sich eher auf Teil 1 + 2, in denen das Zusammenspiel einfach besser mit R.Weisz funktionierte.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2017)

Wer was anderes als Popkornkino bei dem Titel erwartet hatte dem ist nicht zu helfen. Was halt fehlt ist der Humor, den die Filme mit Fraser auszeichnen.

Ich werde mir den Cruise-Film sicher mal ansehen. Aber ob der es unter die Muß Teile schafft oder eher mal in die Rubrik schau ich mir an weil gerade nichts anderes kommt ist noch die Frage.


----------



## Razorlight (8. Juni 2017)

Alleine wegen Sofia Boutella sehenswert


----------



## Phone (8. Juni 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wer was anderes als Popkornkino bei dem Titel erwartet hatte dem ist nicht zu helfen. Was halt fehlt ist der Humor, den die Filme mit Fraser auszeichnen.
> 
> Ich werde mir den Cruise-Film sicher mal ansehen. Aber ob der es unter die Muß Teile schafft oder eher mal in die Rubrik schau ich mir an weil gerade nichts anderes kommt ist noch die Frage.


Der  Humor konnte nicht retten was da zusammengefilmt wurde xD


----------



## Tori1 (9. Juni 2017)

Naja bei den derzeitigen Filmalternativen kommt müsste man das schon fast anschauen...


----------



## Talisman79 (9. Juni 2017)

humor muss ich jetzt nich in jedem film haben,wird eh schon zu inflationär genutzt.in jedem film mindestens einer der für die jokes zuständig is.nervig.

zum film selbst.der is eh in zwei drei monaten bei sky zu sehen,da werd ich mir den geben.erwarten tu ich nich allzuviel,das aktuelle king kong reboot is ja auch eher durchschnittlich.


----------

